# K-60 question



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

So just recieved a used k-60. I've never used one, so as I set it up and tested it, when I engage the unit with cable, the cable spins but doesn't feed forward, is this normal or is something wrong with the unit. I didn't test it in a sewer, only in driveway.


----------



## matkg (Mar 3, 2013)

Its normal no auto feed on a sectional rodder it


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Yep just a set of jaws on a cable, it's a monster drill. But that said once you push the cable out you can push the edge of the cable against the cleanout and with the machine in reverse it will feed out. Put it in forward and the cable will feed back. You really only use the feed part that I just described when needed not all the time. Also just to make sure you have it right the single handle end is pointed away from the work correct? I ask because it looks like it should be facing the other way. Go to youtube and watch the k-60 in use it is the best way to learn.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Good deal! Thanks for the tip CUDA, I just wasn't sure as on the you tube videos I've seen, it appears the cable does feed out when engaged.


----------



## matkg (Mar 3, 2013)

Right on cuda I couldn't figure out how to explain it its been a long week one thing that will help that I can remember from yesterday if it won't go in try it in reverse I had a 4 inch 90 into a 4 inch tee on its back no go in forwrd reverse got through


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

We have k-60's and one K-400 in the shop. Have used a k-60 basically all my life. Handle does point toward your stack;c/o.

Use extreme caution running your machine in reverse to "feed" the cable into the line. In reverse, you are straining the cable in an "unwinding" direction. Cable is not near as strong in this direction. I have broken WAY more cables in reverse than in forward. If the cable starts to bind, let up quick. 

Is yours the new style, or the old suitcase? Ours are all suitcase and parts are having to be ordered. None in stock at Ferguson.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Hello Letterrip! It's a newer model no more than 4 years old. I will definitely play around with it as I have never used a sectional. In fact my moms house is all backed up right now so ill be heading over there tomorrow and go down toilet as its a main line plug and only access is kitchen clean out at least 60' away and the k400 just wasn't up to it. And no access for the spartan 2001 so hopefully the k60'll git-er-done


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm curious about the power the "new" model has. If its anything like the old, you'll have no problem. I'm not a fan of going through the toilet stub unless it's really necessary. (Of course, sometimes it really is). They develop enough rpm to sling some nice stuff on the walls. Much more so than the k-400. Be prepared.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Hello Letterrip! It's a newer model no more than 4 years old. I will definitely play around with it as I have never used a sectional. In fact my moms house is all backed up right now so ill be heading over there tomorrow and go down toilet as its a main line plug and only access is kitchen clean out at least 60' away and the k400 just wasn't up to it. And no access for the spartan 2001 so hopefully the k60'll git-er-done


Maybe Saturday would be a good day to install a C.O. for your mom.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

I will be installing a clean out in the very near future, I'm just not going to rent a jackhammer and concrete saw since I will need to be buying both those items in the near future. Plus my mom is in dire need of a new toilet anyway so ill replace that today since it will be off.


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

Letterrip said:


> They develop enough rpm to sling some nice stuff on the walls. Much more so than the k-400. Be prepared.


 Spin it going in and out to keep the mess down. And the power seems the same from the suitcase to the newer SP.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

UPDATE!! So, since I've never used a sectional machine before, usually using the 1065 with a helper for roof stack work, this was the easiest main line clear ive ever done by myself. I hit the blockage at 45' and ran the rest of the cage 75' and from start to finish back on solid ground in 25 mins. I know there is still much to figure out with sectional machines, but it definitely gives me a more confident feeling going on my own as a one man operation to start. I e gotta give much thanks to Plumbing Zone and all the veteran members as well for your insight on many topics, it wasn't until I started surfing the site that I was able to gain a whole new outlook of the trade with all the cool products that help make our jobs easier and in turn more profitable.


----------



## PlumbDumber (Aug 7, 2013)

Down here in South Florida, most of our stoppages are done from the roof down the stack. We have several of the old style k_60 machines that we use for this. I recently needed to repair my machine by replacing the thrust bearing. Letterrip went to one of the local Fergusons & had to order the bearing.

It took a week or two to get one in & cost us almost $100.00 to get it. It was in Ridgid packaging. It was made by Aetna and was an E-13 bearing. I went over to a local bearing supplier & asked him if he had any of them. He did not but was able to locate some at another supplier & ordered 4 of them for me at less than $20.00 each.

He said that bearing is no longer being manufactured and the supply is quickly drying up so to stock up on any that I might need for future repairs.

Those of you that use the older K-60s might want to consider this.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

PlumberDave said:


> Spin it going in and out to keep the mess down. And the power seems the same from the suitcase to the newer SP.


Yeah, when going through the toilet stub, I always spin it on the way out. I also put a long supply tube on the stop for the toilet and run water clean the cable (as much as you can call it clean) on the way out. Thanks for the info on the SP. I have the idea that we will have to start upgrading soon as parts supplies dwindle. 

So your ran it from the roof? Glad to hear it went well. We RARELY send two guys on a stoppage, but we also rarely run stoppages from anywhere but the roof. In S Florida, we don't have too much of a problem with snow accumulation, so the roofs aren't pitched to an unworkable angle. . Only reason for us to go through a stub is if we have a 2" stack to the bathroom.


----------

